# Intimacy On Board



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Am I alone in finding sailing to be one of the broadest experiences of life? Particularly for this messsage board, the finer intimate times with our partners and/or lovers.

I find when I climb aboard any sailboat, one of the many pleasures are sexual for me. My entire body, mind, and spirit is involved. Even on a day sail. If you too experience this level of stimulation I would like to know that I am not alone.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailing is a total body and mind experience. The whole body and mind do come alive once the dock lines are thrown off and as the boat backs out of the slip. There are no better sexual experiences than on a boat as it sails happily along under autopilot. I''d like to know where you do your sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I sail on the Great Salt Lake. 

What I notice when on board a sailboat is . . . everything. Somehow the space shrinks and opens up all at the same time. We know in our heads that the physical perimeter of comfort is the boat. The emotional and perceptual perimeter is limitless in our minds. 

I notice the smallest detail of a crew member that I might not otherwise notice on land. Now this can be a good or bad thing. But, many times we already have decided who we want and do not want on board. 

Thank you for your reply. It''s nice to not be alone so to speak.


----------

